
Privacy issue with OfferUp app - justincorbett
Search for an item, but use someone&#x27;s full name or just their last name. It will pull items from people with that name, even if they have removed their last name from the app.<p>Technically speaking, OfferUp has always been a terrible app (no iphone 7+ scaling, auto-correct, etc), but this is a new low.
======
boxcardavin
Offerup has always seemed like a half-baked app that barely works. It has
always made me wonder if they do enough business to justify their investments
and valuation. I will say that selling from mobile on there is much easier
than any Craigslist solution, but the market feels very small even though I am
3 miles from their HQ.

------
justincorbett
Now they recommend I delete my last name from Facebook.

[http://imgur.com/a/D8pmv](http://imgur.com/a/D8pmv)

